# Fehlermeldung: "no interface expected here"



## acky (2. August 2005)

Hi,

ich steht grad nen bisschen auf dem schlauch!
ich möchte mit netbeans (4.1) eine klasse erstellen, die die klasse "fileFilter" erweitert. dazu erstellte ich eine neue klasse (gibt es hier keine option, eine superclass zu wählen?) 
und fügte "extends FileFilter" hinzu (siehe code).
daraufhin bekam ich folgende fehlermeldung: "no interface expected here".
kann ich mir leider grad nicht erklären. 
gibt es keine möglichkeit (mit netbeans 4.1), eine superclass und direkt die zu überschreibenden methoden mit einzubinden?

vielen dank,
acky


```
package testPackage;

import java.io.FileFilter;

public class FileFilterFormular extends FileFilter {
    
    /** Creates a new instance of FileFilterFormular */
    public FileFilterFormular() {
    }   
}
```


----------



## RedWing (2. August 2005)

Mhm schau mal auf deine import Klausel.
Du importierst das Interface FileFilter, folglich muesste es auch heißen:


```
package testPackage;

import java.io.FileFilter;

public class FileFilterFormular implements FileFilter {
    
    /** Creates a new instance of FileFilterFormular */
    public FileFilterFormular() {
    }   
}
```



> gibt es keine möglichkeit (mit netbeans 4.1), eine superclass und direkt die zu überschreibenden methoden mit einzubinden?



Muss ich leider passen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## torsch2711 (2. August 2005)

Hallo RedWing,

  noch kurz als anmerkung:

  das implements und extends hat nix mit dem import zu tun.

  Ein Interface implementiert man mit implements.
  Das Interface stellt einfach nur eine definition der funktionen und variablen dar.
 Ein interface muss immer implementiert werden, da es keinen inhalt für die funktionen gibt und es der zu implementierenden klasse obliegt dies zu tun.

 Eine Klasse erweitert man (extends), ein klasse hat funktionierende funktionen, welche von der subklasse übernommen werden können, sofern diese protected (gilt nur in dem selben packet) oder public sind. Diese klasse erweitert kann dann den bedürfnissen entsprechend erweitert oder modifiziert werden 

  Noch kurz als edit: *ws. hat RedWing das gemeint, wollte hier jetzt nicht den oberschlauen spielen, nur als erklärung soll dies dienen  *


  Gruss,
  Torsten


----------



## RedWing (2. August 2005)

Hallo,


> das implements und extends hat nix mit dem import zu tun



das mit dem import war nur darauf bezogen das er java.io.FileFilter importiert und das
ist ein Interface...
Es gibt auch noch ne Klasse in der Java API namens FileFilter welche aber im package
javax.swing.filechooser zu finden ist.

Nur so als Anmerkung, sorry wenn das mißverständlich rueberkam 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## acky (2. August 2005)

genau die klasse javax.swing.filechooser.FileFilter hab ich gesucht - also falscher import!
thx,
acky


----------

